# Showing English at a very small, mostly western show



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

nikelodeon79 said:


> If all goes well, Striker and I will be entering a small show in August. It is at a small County Fair near where I grew up, and I'm entering more out of nostalgia than anything else.
> 
> I used to show at this fair every year as a kid, but I rode Western at the time. Most kids just wear jeans, boots and a western shirt from Wal-Mart, but a few enjoyed dressing up with the fancier western pleasure trends (I was one of those kids).
> 
> ...


I would go with a white pad, no bell boots, tan breeches, and a white or black polo. Black will do for the gloves.


----------

